# This is my first journal Ever!



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 27, 2006)

Im 5'8 or 5'9 I will get an exact measurement shortly

I weigh 175

I need some advice on training routine and diet and cardio...

right now my workouts are pretty random, I have a home gym and its such easy access that I just lift whenever I please, I lift every day, sometimes even two times a day just because its easy to access and I love to lift....I make sure not to over do it of course...



I JUST started doing cardio this week, as I have been trying to bulk and always thought that cardio would get in the way of that....could be wrong? 

30-45mins of treadmill a day

I have some reading to do on the forums yet, although I do read quite often as it is....


any opinions are welcome, I realize I didnt post much of my stats, I will take measurements of things in the future, I dont know my bf% yet or my arm/neck/chest/quad measurements....Ill also take those in the future....I havent bothered yet, just been lifting and lifting and lifting....


Id like to cut a little weight I suppose, I want to get a ripped look at the moment, Im pretty content with my size.


----------

